# My lifts at the UK Open



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

I did the same comp as Martin Brown last sunday, heres a vid I conjured up of my best lifts, weighed 64.5kg and competed in the 67.5kg category.

got 170/90/185

Enjoy


----------



## IronFed (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice lifting! :beer:

you've got a strong power to weight ratio


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

Nice one Meret!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

cheers fellas!


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

well done mate. :beer:


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Nice lifts there mate very impressive for someone your size! Well done.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

bloody well done mate


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

well done mate


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

great stuff Merat


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

Good stuff mate!! I dont watch any powerlifting atall but thats brilliant for your size!

Is that the standard stance for deadlift when power lifting?


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Well done mate, I wanna give powerlifting a go one day... Dont feel my lifts are quite food enough yet though


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Cheers guys! 



BoshBoshBosh said:


> Good stuff mate!! I dont watch any powerlifting atall but thats brilliant for your size!
> 
> Is that the standard stance for deadlift when power lifting?


Not really standard, alot of the guys actually do conventional stance, this stance I do just happens to suit me



MarkFranco said:


> Well done mate, I wanna give powerlifting a go one day... Dont feel my lifts are quite food enough yet though


Yeh deff give it a go mate, there were a fair amount of novice lifters in that comp, no one cared, it take balls to go to the paltform and lift infront of a crowd, plus if anything competing will motivate you to train harder and do better, getting involved is the first step, you shouldnt wory about not being good enough.


----------



## DNL (Sep 24, 2010)

Awesome mate well done. You planning to stay around the same weight or go up in weight to compete in a heavier category?


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

DNL said:


> Awesome mate well done. You planning to stay around the same weight or go up in weight to compete in a heavier category?


thanks buddy, I might stay for now at the same weight, I think first thing is to be at the heaviest end of my category, as I weighed 64.5kg and my catagory is 67.5kg, but I think maybe not now but in the future going up may be an option I will take, im 18, still growing so I prob wont stay the same size all my life.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

bulkaholic said:


> Those lifts are damn good for your bodyweight in fact decent lifts for above that weight:thumbup1:
> 
> Can't wait to get on the platfrom again it's such a good feeling making a lift!
> 
> Congrats and glad you enjoyed it


Thanks mate! Yeah, I was buzzing so much after those lifts!

Be good to see you lift, oh yeh theres a raw comp in march, also is a qualifier for the 2011 british champs, might be a gd one for you to go for!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Great lifts there Merat mate... I am really starting to enjoy the big compound lifts and as I really wont have the bber physique I am thinking I might focus on lifting large...


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Excellent


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Greyphantom said:


> Great lifts there Merat mate... I am really starting to enjoy the big compound lifts and as I really wont have the bber physique I am thinking I might focus on lifting large...


come to the darkside luke, we have chalk and heavy lifting :lol:

haha nah jks aside, powerlifting is great, can still get a great physique out of it though if all other factors are in check, chris jenkins being an example


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Merat said:


> come to the darkside luke, we have chalk and heavy lifting :lol:
> 
> haha nah jks aside, powerlifting is great, can still get a great physique out of it though if all other factors are in check, chris jenkins being an example


LMAO... chalk is one thing I need to order this friday... thanks for reminding me... true mate, seen some great physiques on PLers... will have to get my strength waaaay up though... but the 1000 mile journey starts with one step or somesuch nonsense... lol..


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Greyphantom said:


> LMAO... chalk is one thing I need to order this friday... thanks for reminding me... true mate, seen some great physiques on PLers... will have to get my strength waaaay up though... but the 1000 mile journey starts with one step or somesuch nonsense... lol..


deff mate, you never know how the journey will end if you dont start it!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Good stuff fella!

Got my first competition at the end of October.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

littlesimon said:


> Good stuff fella!
> 
> Got my first competition at the end of October.


Thanks! Nice one mate, which comp is it?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

You lifted well my mate on Sunday. Get eating loads and you'll lift more


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

martin brown said:


> You lifted well my mate on Sunday. Get eating loads and you'll lift more


Thanks mate!  Will do!!


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Merat said:


> come to the darkside luke, we have chalk and heavy lifting :lol:
> 
> haha nah jks aside, powerlifting is great, can still get a great physique out of it though if all other factors are in check, chris jenkins being an example


Plus, whats gayer?

Lifting heavy weights infront of a crowd or wearing underpants and been coverd in fake tan and having people comment on how vascular you are? :thumb:

Fatties in suits > Fake tanned in underpants


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

The depressing thing is, you'll be outlifting me soon and I have 50kg on you lol!

*SUPER RAT!*


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

MarkFranco said:


> Plus, whats gayer?
> 
> Lifting heavy weights infront of a crowd or wearing underpants and been coverd in fake tan and having people comment on how vascular you are? :thumb:
> 
> Fatties in suits > Fake tanned in underpants


LOL! :lol:



DB said:


> The depressing thing is, you'll be outlifting me soon and I have 50kg on you lol!
> 
> *SUPER RAT!*


lol! dw, you'll still out eat me, youd deff win a kubideh eating contest haha :thumb :mate bulldog has even started calling me super rat, youve started a new trend now ffs, I aint complaining tho 



bulkaholic said:


> I was thinking of that but I heard it was raw and I am looking to lift equipped so confused how it can be qualifier for BPC:confused1:
> 
> I will def be doing one around april anyway
> 
> ...


Yeah, its a raw comp cus its for charity, and they want loads of people to compete, bit like the open so raw will attract the experiences guys and novices especially as its all for a good cause, you qualify if you come in the top 3 I think, so still works out okay for qualification.

The plan now, wpc worlds in finland, not sure what to expect, ill be competing against guys my own age 18-19 age bracket(thank fck:lol thought never know when ill get an opportnity like this, so why not.


----------

